# Thawing pork butt



## Zacknes96 (Aug 14, 2019)

I hear a lot about right and wrong ways to thaw meat. I have a frozen 8 lb pork butt I plan to smoke Saturday. When should I move it from the freezer?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 14, 2019)

Now place in you fridge.

Warren


----------



## WaterRat (Aug 14, 2019)

Right now in the fridge.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 14, 2019)

Yep.... Right now, immediately, this morning, today even.


----------



## Zacknes96 (Aug 14, 2019)

Alright thank you


----------



## PorkBones (Aug 14, 2019)

Yes, yes, and yes.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 16, 2019)

What about a cold water bath? I also put a 5 lb frozen pork butt in the fridge on Wednesday and it's not even close to being thawed out.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Aug 16, 2019)

I don't know if its right or wrong but i make a 5 gallon bucket of 38 degree water and submerge mine in it, meat still sealed of course and put in an extra fridge.  It creates ice against the meat from the water so i remove,  knock off ice, check water temp and adjust by stirring in some warm water back to 38 and submerge again.  I check about every 2 hours at first.  I can usually go from having a completely frozen 10 lb pork butt to thawed within about 24 hours without worrying about temp getting above 40.


----------



## mfatty500 (Aug 16, 2019)

Never warm water, just fill the sink with COLD tap water and change every few hours, it'll faster than you think


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 17, 2019)

Richard Foster Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## motolife313 (Aug 17, 2019)

I’d take it in and out of the fridge for a couple hours at a time and then put it back in the fridge. Should be thawed by Saturday tho if u put it in the fridge Wednesday but still could be little frozen if u don’t take it out at all


----------

